# ** what way does your garden face **



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

We currently have a south facing garden and its great in summer, but can get hot in the rooms at the back of the house. 

Have seen a new build that’s southeast facing. Anyone got this and what’s it like for sun? I’m thinking it will get the sun morning and afternoon. We have 2 young kids who will be using it.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Last house was pure south facing at the rear, 2 daughters bedrooms were at the back and in Summer were never cool, uncomfortably hot some nights, especially the smaller room!! The conservatory was unusable some days despite blinds and solar foil inserts in the roof!

Now our back faces West ish so front gets sun in morning and moves to rear as day goes on. Much better as although girls rooms get evening sun if we shut the curtains in the afternoon it's enough to keep rooms cooler.

And we also face the N Wales hills at the back so get some gorgeous sunsets.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Back of our house is North East facing and you lose the summer sun on the patio but gain cooler bedrooms. 

Either is a trade off I guess.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

South or west facing would be great, but there aren't any plots that face that way.

Just want to be sure of the sun during the day for the kids and for sitting out.


----------

